# Jack Wabbits



## highcountrycommando (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm visiting Provo this week at my parents house and would like to take my 9 and 15 year old out to shoot some jacks. I can drive up to 2 hours in any direction...any ideas where I should go. I've been poking around Mt Sable out near Vernon. I know there has to be some rabbits out there somewhere. Maybe there was a decent winter kill this year?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

If you've got two hours head down to Delta. Just pull off anywhere between Delta and Oak City and you'll find them.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I like Black Rock Canyon down past Eureka. Jacks n cottontails abound. bout 2 hours


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Delta for sure, vernon used to be crawling with them but the population is way down and i've been skunked the last 3 times i went. I havent been out to delta but my uncle tells me exactly what twinkielk15 said, between delta and oak city they should be pretty thick.


----------

